# transcription for French marriage Certificate



## naanniya (8 mo ago)

hi im Daniya ... I want to know when will be receiving my transcription for French marriage certificate because it has crossed 5 months by now ..... also I've submitted all my original documents for the transcription, I try to connect to the embassy but I'm left unanswered and also I get nonresponse on mails ... I just want to know they've received our documents and if things are in process , and even if its not at least would want to know if they have our documents ... or if there is any mistake, kindly help me with this.
thank you


----------

